# Hairgrass Identification



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

Could anyone help me identify the plant in the backdrop? Is this Dwarf Hairgrass?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks to be Eleocharis acicularis...the taller of the two common dwarf hairgrasses in the hobby.


----------



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank You!


----------

